# Car Import Questions



## dannyd (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi, I am thinking about importing my car and having done some research this is what I think will happen, could you please check and see if this is right?

Import 2007 Rav4 2.2 Diesel from UK. Have had it for 2 years since new.

1. Ship Car to Cyprus.

2. Get it at port, drive it on UK plates and Insurance for 6 months while I wait for Duty relief to be sorted out.

3. If it takes longer than 6 months they will give me an extension to drive the car longer.

4. All being well (which it should be) I will get duty relief and have to pay 827 euros registration tax and 247 road tax a year.

5. If all is not well,I will have to pay 5233 Euros Duty on top of registration and road tax. Or alternitavley I ship it home.

6. If I keep it in Cyprus, Cannot sell it for 12 months.

Is this correct or have I got the wrong end of the stick?


----------



## DonnaWestBrom (Nov 20, 2008)

We're taking our 2 cars with us.
People give all sorts of misleading information regarding importing cars.
I contacted "Gwennys Red Tape Services" they are the experts.
Have a look at their website and email them with any questions you have. At least you will know you are receiving the correct information.

Hope all goes well


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DonnaWestBrom said:


> We're taking our 2 cars with us.
> People give all sorts of misleading information regarding importing cars.
> I contacted "Gwennys Red Tape Services" they are the experts.
> Have a look at their website and email them with any questions you have. At least you will know you are receiving the correct information.
> ...


Absolutely right donna. Gwenny is great and has saved us a lot of hassle in one or another over the years.


----------



## dannyd (Feb 10, 2009)

DonnaWestBrom said:


> We're taking our 2 cars with us.
> People give all sorts of misleading information regarding importing cars.
> I contacted "Gwennys Red Tape Services" they are the experts.
> Have a look at their website and email them with any questions you have. At least you will know you are receiving the correct information.
> ...


Thanks for this, by the way what did they advise you to do? Bring the cars over?

Thanks

Danny


----------



## DonnaWestBrom (Nov 20, 2008)

dannyd said:


> Thanks for this, by the way what did they advise you to do? Bring the cars over?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Danny


We will be transferring our residency from the UK to Cyprus; therefore they advised us to go ahead and bring the cars over as we will be eligible for relief of excise duty. They also gave us a breakdown of all the costs involved.

My car is a Peugeot 307cc 2litre engine and my costs are as follows:

1. Additional Excise Duty (when we clear the car - @ .02 cents per cc) = 40.00
2. Re registration fee = 854.00
3 Annual road tax = 240.00

MOT - 34.17
Legal Stamps - 6.84
Number Plates - 20.50 

If you want Gwennys to do the paperwork for you (like we are) they charge the following:
Gwennys fee = 341.72
VAT = 51.26

Plus, shipping costs. (This can vary but usually costs around 1k)
We're bringing over 2 cars and quite a lot of furniture which will all be put into a 40ft container! Costing £4500

Hope this helps, but you should email them direct for reassurance.


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

DonnaWestBrom said:


> We will be transferring our residency from the UK to Cyprus; therefore they advised us to go ahead and bring the cars over as we will be eligible for relief of excise duty. They also gave us a breakdown of all the costs involved.
> 
> My car is a Peugeot 307cc 2litre engine and my costs are as follows:
> 
> ...


Oh we know Gwennie! She's fantastic, was a great help to us! 

We had 4 year old cars with big greedy engines, high emissions and they were in Scotland. It was going to cost more to get them to Southampton or Bristol that it was going to cost to ship them. All things considered we flogged them in the UK for a song and bought here, which was expensive. That was exceptional circumstances though. And the fact that we couldn't be bothered 

Get in touch with Gwennie.


----------



## dannyd (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks, I have emailed her, I will let you know what she says.

Thanks

Danny


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Danny,
We shipped ours over in our container (see the stickie about importing). The company shipping our container (Burkes Bros of Wolverhampton) handled the paperwork at the port using their local port agent and it was all included in their shipping fee. From their we handled everything ourselves, using information from Gwenny, mainly because Gwenny is in Paphos and we are in Larnaca.

To get your duty relief you will need to provide proof of ownership of the car and proof of residence in the UK, together with proof that you have moved to Cyprus. The whole process is easier if you make sure you have the paperwork.


----------



## DonnaWestBrom (Nov 20, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Danny,
> We shipped ours over in our container (see the stickie about importing). The company shipping our container (Burkes Bros of Wolverhampton) handled the paperwork at the port using their local port agent and it was all included in their shipping fee. From their we handled everything ourselves, using information from Gwenny, mainly because Gwenny is in Paphos and we are in Larnaca.
> 
> To get your duty relief you will need to provide proof of ownership of the car and proof of residence in the UK, together with proof that you have moved to Cyprus. The whole process is easier if you make sure you have the paperwork.


Thats who we've got our container with "Burke Bros of Wolverhampton" 
But i'm using Gwenny simply because i'm hopeless with paperwork and i'll feel happier with some expert help.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Its fine to use Gwenny.... I'm just letting people know they don't have to pay shed loads to have someone do it for them as the forms are not difficult to complete. 

The key is to know what documentary evidence you need and not to try to get round the regulations! If you try to do then what is a simple process sudddenly becomes very complicated and all sorts of obstacles appear!


----------

